# Dump Truck help wanted



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

evening guys,
just got home with a 1982 IH S1900 with the DT466 and allison auto. Maybe this is a compltetely stupid question but the shifter goes R ,N, 2.5 , 2.4, 2.3 ,1 this would be a 4 speed auto? the reason im asking is because i had to drive it back for 4 hours and at 50MPH the tach was at 2300RPM. I'm notorious for babying my stuff so i went about 50MPH all the way back...very slow going. i've looked for in cab pics of a truck with a 5 speed auto but cant find any. it just seems there would be one more gear unless they are made to drive 60MPH @ what is probably 2600ish or more RPM's. Can you guys that already have trucks similar chime in on what i'm talking about,
steve


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

We have a 90ish International Auto, I can take it out Monday and comment on this......


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

is yours a 4 speed?


----------



## cotter (Oct 9, 2010)

Not 100% but...
2.5 uses gears 2-5 for highway, light loads OD?
2.4 uses gears 2-4 for city driving
2.3 for off rad
1 for pulling a load up to get going

Which position were you in while driving back?

Chad


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

60 mph top speed is about right. Assuming it was originally spec'd as a dump truck, it probably has a low rear end gear ratio in it. My 88 S1900 tops out at about 60mph as well with a 5-speed manual. These trucks weren't designed for a lot of long highway travel. Also you have to remember, when these trucks were built the federal speed limit was 55mph. Notice the "55" on you speedo in that truck is red? There really wasn't a need for mfgs to make them go any faster. They could get by with smaller transmissions and engines with less power, and make up for it with low gears to get the load moving, thus making production less expensive. The sacrifice was top speed. Nowadays, everything has twice as many gears and twice the horsepower because everyone wants to run 75mph on the interstate and still be able to get that 80,000 lbs to 75 in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

cotter;1091443 said:


> Not 100% but...
> 2.5 uses gears 2-5 for highway, light loads OD?
> 2.4 uses gears 2-4 for city driving
> 2.3 for off rad
> ...


i was in 2.5 driving back. being new to big(er) trucks and not knowing alot about the max RPM i drove back about 50-51 MPH


----------



## cotter (Oct 9, 2010)

I max out about 65mph in my F700 with a 6 speed manual at about 2500rpm. So you are geared under me. She'll pull the world over, just not real fast.
Baby it? Nah, it is a TRUCK, you'll have it over weight doing 65mph soon 
Chad


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

I just realized you are the same person from over on lawnsite discussing the same thing Boy do I feeol like a dummy...

But yeah anyway, these are heavy duty truck engines made to be worked. Unless the governor has REALLY been messed with, these things are fine to run Wide F#$%in Open under full load all day everyday and not miss a beat. Don't be afraid to work it (they like it better that way)


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

If it makes you feel any better, I have a mid 90's L8000 Ford with a 8.3 Cummins and Allison new world 6speed auto, at wide open your lucky to break 60 and it's screaming by then.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

part of babying it was i was 4 hours from st. louis driving a 29 year old truck for the first time. after i parked it i came back to the shop in the morning , there wasn't any kind of drip on the pavement. i feel a little better hearing how you guys drive yours
steve


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Like they said just HIT THE GAS!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2800 RPM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

it's governed so don't be afraid to run it. Most of the ones we built back then ran 57 wide open


----------

